# Purple Key in Depth



## The Contender (May 16, 2021)

I would like to learn more about the Purple Key with every form including the movement, wrist turns, speed (even in depth in training), shoulder movement or anything in depth with lots of explanation. I learned it in Tang So Doo; however, I would like to know the most out of it for self training. Also, when do you use Purple Key in self defense? I remember solar plexus is the best option, and the stance matters as well. Purple Key may have a combo of 1, 2, or 3. I am not sure Purple Key is long distance or not long distance. How would you use that? Any additional info about Purple Key would be nice. Thank you.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 16, 2021)

Purple key?


----------



## The Contender (May 16, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Purple key?
> 
> View attachment 26768


Yes, the one where you punch.


----------



## MadMartigan (May 17, 2021)

I have a suspicion that this 'purple key' may be something that the nstructor you saw talked about as part of their instructional methods... but is not part of general practice (unless 1 of the many Tang Soo Do practitioners here knows better).
I ran a google search and found nothing on that topic. Seems like it's something no one else had ever heard of.


----------



## Buka (May 17, 2021)

I used to teach in a few Tang Soo schools (general fighting). I don't remember the Purple Key term. But I might have just forgotten.


----------



## dvcochran (May 17, 2021)

The Contender said:


> Yes, the one where you punch.


I have heard purple referred to as the color for/of growth. In most systems it is in the middle of the color belt (gup) progression to black belt. Often after green belt and before red/brown belt. 
Beyond that I cannot be much help.


----------



## The Contender (May 18, 2021)

Basically, it is a middle punch. We practice in place. I just want to know more about it.


----------

